# Catálogo de Nuvens



## VII (19 Ago 2006 às 00:17)

Nuvens e mais nuvens.
http://www.geocities.com/alexclouds2002/links.htm#cloudsgallery


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2006 às 18:49)

Nesta página também há informação sobre os tipos de nuvens mais importantes (há mais):

http://wiki.meteopt.com/Categoria:Nuvens

E pode ser editado por todos.


----------

